
ШП - ronjouch
http://store.steampowered.com/app/727640/_/
======
MekaiGS
This feels like some of the ancient applications our team still have to
maintain and I work for a Fortune 500 company.

Sigh.

~~~
WorldMaker
I do feel like I've played plenty of the hard mode where after figuring what
the UI currently does, you have to debug the VB6 source, find the right edge
case, and make it even edgier based on some semi-sensical business decree.

"How hard would it be to add another checkbox here, when this radio button is
both shown but not selected, but only on the third Wednesday of Fall months
when the Accounting Winds howl, that when checked pops up this other
spreadsheet we need?"

